# Cross platform cube timer



## AbsoRuud (Jul 21, 2018)

I've been looking around for a while now and I haven't really found exactly what I'm looking for. 

I'd like to find something that allows me to use my Android phone, iPad and my laptop/PC which stores all my solves in the same spot under the same account. Also, I'd like to be able to get my Ao3, 5, 12, 50, 100, 1000, etc. With graphs, best, worst, and total count. And all of this separated by cube type!

So far I've tried (and liked!)
Twisty Timer on Android, doesn't let me use anything but my phone, otherwise great.
Cubetastic online, doesn't work on iPad, doesn't distinguish between cube types
Cubemania online, only does Ao5 and Ao12 and not higher.

What program/tool do you use to keep track of all your solves? I'd be content finding one that is online/web based only, if it allows me to use my phone.


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 18, 2021)

I guess you know cstimer.ner. I was using that primarily but it has huge issues on phone in terms of accessibility. Many features (like manual input) are only controllable by keyboard. meh ... also it seems abandoned from a development perspective.


----------

